# Is anyone else trying IUI with a low AMH of 0.6?



## KKB (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi - I am new to this!  

I have a low AMH of 0.6 and a low ovarian reserve.  I am 39. 
I was told I would not respond to the drugs and to go for egg donation but want to try at least a few times with my own eggs.  They are going to try IUI with some stimulation.  Am I mad - is it worth it or am I wasting my time and money?  Any success stories out there with this low an AMH and/or advice on how to improve my chances?  

Thanks


----------



## wondercat (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi,
My AMH is very low 0.4. I'm in a similar position, although haven't had donor eggs suggested yet, but IVF. however, I had a BFP last November with i assume a similar AMH level (not tested), so I am trying one more IUI attempt. 
Apparently the AMH test is not completely accurate either, so I would say have one attempt perhaps.
Good luck!


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi KKB,

My consultant recently told me that I had a low AMH of 1.20 but recommended that i try 3 cycles of stimulated IUI whilst waiting for my NHS IVF next year.
He said that my chances of success were 8-10%, so i thought i might as well. I have my nurses appointment this friday and am hoping that i will respond well to the drugs and not need IVF after all.

I would say give it a try and hopefully you will be one of the successful ones.

Good luck with your tx.

F
xx


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi KKB

I am in similar position to you, AMH of 0.4, FSH of 16, age 42.  Am also new to this (been TTC #2 since end of last year) and just had 2nd appt with consultant yesterday.  Am hoping to start unstimulated IUI at the Chiltern in September.  He said there was no point stimulating me as I would not respond (which I agree with).  I would say it is definitely worth trying for a cycle or two (even though your chances are probably about 5%).

I was lucky to conceive my DS naturally in 2007.  I had my AMH measured beforehand and it was 2.7. Not as low as now, but still low on most fertility consultant's scales.  At the time I was told it was very unlikely I would conceive without assistance - but it happened naturally with no problem (on the 3rd month of trying).  So I'm not convinced that AMH is the "be all and end all" - it just takes one good egg....

If you are looking to improve egg quality / quantity, there is lots of work going on into use of DHEA for us low AMH-ers.  Have a look at the website of the Centre for Human Reproduction in New York. There are also some threads on here under poor responders / low AMH / DHEA (although it is not licensed in the UK and my consultant says the case is not proven, but that he would not dismiss it).  Apparently, you need to take it for 2-4 months for it to have any effect (of course, I am not a medical doctor and I am not recommending to self-medicate but might be worth asking your consultant.)

Good luck - have you started your treatment yet?

Bethany xx


----------

